# Cleaning a squirrel



## Charley (Sep 18, 2005)

What is the best way to clean a squirrel?


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

I carry a pair of kitchen shears with me when squirrel hunting. I cut off the legs, just above the 'elbows', and snip off the head. I make a little slit on the back with my squirrel knive (a Henckels kitchen paring knife). You can then just peel the skin off the squirell. After skinning the animal, I gut it, and wrap the carcass in cheese cloth, and put it in a plastic bag in my hunting vest.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I do it almost the very same way, except I gut it in the field, and wait till I get back to the truck, or at home to skin it. That just lets me be sure the meat will stay clean. After all, nothing can cover the meat as good as his own hide! Just my little .02


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How do you cook squirrell and what does it taste like....please don't say chicken!!! I was just curious, I have never eaten one nor hunted for them.


----------



## Charley (Sep 18, 2005)

i fry it They actually do taste like chicken-they are good


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It tastes like squirrel. :lol: Seriously it has a very distinctive sweet taste of it's own to me. Not really comparable to any other meat but very delicious.


----------

